# Raw weight vs cooked weight - What % of weight loss do you get through a cook?



## heyer5 (Aug 3, 2015)

Alright, looking for opinions and observations on how much weight is lost between raw weight and cooked weight.

I have a large cook coming up, well, several smaller cooks actually, and am trying to game plan just how many pork butts I need or get ordered.  Cooking for 125-150 people, probably going to shoot for the 150 number, as I don't want to be short.

These will be smoked on a 18.5" WSM, 4 at a time - that or I pick up a smoker that my boss has, but is LP fired (an old 270 fuel oil tank), that I'd want to make run on charcoal.  It doesn't have any vents in it though, so those would have to be done too...

Thinking 40% weight loss

1/3 a person 

50 pounds cooked weight

85 pounds raw weight, with 40% weight loss, should equal out to 51 pounds of cooked weight.

Does that sound close?


----------



## mummel (Aug 3, 2015)

I really need to start weighing my butts.  I also want to test Meatheads theory about dry brining and it's affect on weight loss.


----------



## rp ribking (Aug 7, 2015)

Heyer5. Yea, I average 40% to 50% loss on bone in pork butts. Your right on the with 51 lbs finished weight.

Best of luck, RP


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 8, 2015)

You will get a 40% loss just in melting Fat and Water loss. If the Butts you purchase have a thick fat cap and are loaded with internal fat, there will be another 10% loss to trim and waste removal when picking. So this is why I recommend figuring a 50% yield whenever I am asked this question on SMF or when I was doing my own catering gigs. Your 1/3Lb portions (5-6oz) is a good choice as well. If you or a designee are not doing the plating/making the sandwiches you can count on Ladies and Kids going a bit light on the meat and Men making an over stuffed sandwich or even two. I have had some big eaters, both Men and Women, have a big sandwich then return for a scoop or 2 of just meat on the plate. If the guest mix is both sexes, 1.5 Rolls per person will work. For just Men I plan on 2 per person. Full and Happy people book more parties!...JJ


----------



## vwaldoguy (Aug 8, 2015)

Will you vacuum seal the meat and freeze, then combine when done?


----------

